# Urgent Fosters needed for rats -Wigan



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been asked if I can take in 20 rats earlier this afternoon, groups of bucks and does, all adults with cages and accessories, and the owner cannot cope and is 'overrun'.

I do not currently have room for so many rescues and my usual fosters are also pretty full, so any local help (near to Wigan/surrounding) would be fantastic, cages etc can be lent out if needed.

Please PM me if you can help, this is quite urgent.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I live quite far from Wigan but if you get stuck and need anyone further out then just let me know.
I have plenty of time and space right now.
I'm in Cambridgeshire (close to Cambridge)


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i can possibly help. i'll speak to other half when he's home


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

We are in uni up in Lancaster so not too far and I could get to you by train. We're not up til late september though. Is it definately fostering because we may be going travelling in a year but could help out whilst forever homes are found?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

This is now not needed.


----------



## nataliebarrett (Sep 8, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> I have been asked if I can take in 20 rats earlier this afternoon, groups of bucks and does, all adults with cages and accessories, and the owner cannot cope and is 'overrun'.
> 
> I do not currently have room for so many rescues and my usual fosters are also pretty full, so any local help (near to Wigan/surrounding) would be fantastic, cages etc can be lent out if needed.
> 
> Please PM me if you can help, this is quite urgent.


I can offer a home


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

As I said before, this is now not needed


----------

